# Hello From Cleveland



## Father Greek (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello all. I am new to MT but have heard many good things from a friend of mine(Drac). I hope to get involved in many good discussions. My background is in Combat Hapkido and some of the Japanese arts. I have been teaching for 35 years and been involved in the arts for 37 years. I am a long time volunteer with the Rape Crisis center here in town. I look forward to chatting with all of you.

Father Greek


----------



## stickarts (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Look forward to chatting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk Steve!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum
I most certianly look forward to reading some of your thought on many topics


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Any friend of Dracs is a friend of mine!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 16, 2006)

It's about "flippin" time you showed up...Welcome to MT...Go over and meet the gang on the Last Person Thread...


----------



## exile (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT---very interested in your take on combat applications of Korean MAs---happy posting!


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome, I too am interesting in hearing your take on applications for the Korean arts, so post away!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Why "Father Greek"?  My father is an English professor, and could never remember fairy tales; I grew up on Greek, Roman, and Norse mythology...


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## bydand (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT, any friends of Drac's... well, we'll have to keep an eye on you.  LOL  Glad you're here!  Drac is right about this forum, it is a great place to be.  Hope to hear a lot more from you.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! 

Drac's alright.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome To MT !   :wavey:


----------



## Father Greek (Oct 17, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:
> 
> Why "Father Greek"? My father is an English professor, and could never remember fairy tales; I grew up on Greek, Roman, and Norse mythology...


 
Hello Kacey,

Father Greek started as a nickname when I was a teenager. My friends said that if I shaved my head I would look like Telly Savalas of Kojak fame. I was first called "Telly the Greek" and then it got shortened to "Greek". It stayed that way until I met Drac who called me "Father Greek" and that has stuck for the past too many years. While I am of European heritage, I have zero Greek bloodlines!


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2006)

Father Greek said:


> Hello Kacey,
> 
> Father Greek started as a nickname when I was a teenager. My friends said that if I shaved my head I would look like Telly Savalas of Kojak fame. I was first called "Telly the Greek" and then it got shortened to "Greek". It stayed that way until I met Drac who called me "Father Greek" and that has stuck for the past too many years. While I am of European heritage, I have zero Greek bloodlines!


 
Good Afternoon "Master" Father Greek...Yes, I am at work but I'm taking a break and I get off soon...


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2006)

Crap gotta call, gotta go...Later Greek...


----------



## g-bells (Oct 19, 2006)

i am new to mt also i live in younstown,ohio and iwould be interested in maybe contacting you to pick your brain we are relativly close geographically it may be a possiblity. i train in jkd . ooh yeah  welcome grasshopper


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Steve!


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

HELLO CLEVELAD! (couldn't help it, Spinal Tap popped in my head)

Welcome.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome (a little late)!


----------



## airdawg (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome.


----------

